# Possible?



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Could i breed my reds and put a divider for the fry? How much room do the fry need? i was hopping my reds would pair off. and i would give my other two to my lfs.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

If you put the divider in couldn't the fry just swim or float through it?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i would make my own... out of glass. or something else.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You need the divider to be able to allow water to pass through, if water can get through, so can fry. Best to just buy a fry tank and grow them out that way


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

10 gallon tank is $10
Sponge filter is $6
Heater $10
DIY Styrene Top $5

The cost to build a divider wouldn't really be much of s savings.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

A divider makes it difficult to feed the fry depending on filtration system on other half of tank. I definitely agree with elTwitcho best to buy a separate fry tank.



elTwitcho said:


> You need the divider to be able to allow water to pass through, if water can get through, so can fry. Best to just buy a fry tank and grow them out that way
> [snapback]852483[/snapback]​


----------

